# Who are you?



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 27, 2012)

This is a question which I think all of us need to ask ourselves every now and then. How would you describe yourself? What do you think other people see you as? If you were to take a complete inventory check of your entire personality, what conclusion would you come to? Also, you don't HAVE to list everything about yourself. That would take up the entire page! Just give a general summary.

I know this is a very big question, but it's only because I like it to be. It's one of those BIG questions which take ages to answer, because there's so many things to take into account. Likes and dislikes, your pet-peeves, the way you talk, the way you react, why you talk the way you talk, etc. But again, all this boils down to one simple question: Who are you, really? _(NOTE: This is just a brief summary. Not the whole shebang.) _



1. I'd say I'm a massive neutralist. Not because I don't like to take sides, but because I hate conflict. Every day I see it happen, I hear it in my ear all day long. All these petty arguments I have to deal with, all the death and slaughter I see on TV, all the Political and Religious horseshit I hear everyone rambling on about. It makes me sad, it makes me resentful, but it also makes me furious. And this is the contradicting conclusion I've come to... I _know _humanity will always fight about something. We've been doing it since the dawn of time, and it's not going to change any time soon.

2. I was always the eternal Optimist. As a young kid (around 7 or 8), my Mom said that whenever we drove past a 7/11, I'd ask for a candybar. And whenever she said no, I'd always say 'Maybe another day!' I don't know why or how I act like this, but it keeps my head above the water most of the time. Hell, when I broke up with Ross, the first thing I said to him was 'Hey, we both expected this to happen.' I guess that explains how I can take insults so well. XP

3. I've always hated being the 'Leader'. I was never cut out for that. All the demands, all the hassling, the multi-tasking, the mountain of work... I'd just crack and throw the job to someone else. I'm a man of being told what to do. Of being given orders, of following the rules and making sure I do my job by the numbers. It's easier to manage, it gives me one thing to do at a time and most of all, I like being told what to do. Provided what I'm being told to do is legal and doesn't compromise who I am. Otherwise, fuck that and fuck whoever told me to do it. XD

4. I'm quite indecisive from time to time. When I'm presented with two choices, more often than not, I'll pick whichever one benefits everyone. Then there are the choices which my conscience chucks a hissy fit over and won't make up it's mind. I'll then get pissy, angry, annoyed and incredibly frazzled. I then calm myself down, lay out my options and inspect each one individually until I pick one which suits everybody. Yeah, I'm not someone to make split-second decisions. l=P

5. I'm often labeled as the nice guy. The guy who hugs you when you're down, the guy who helps you with your work, the guy who will sit down and talk with you if you feel alone. You know, THAT guy. I don't mind it, I like being the good guy. But it's only when people think I'm being nice just so I can get something in return, is when I get pissed. Some people think that being nice is about being nice just so you can get what you want, and not about being nice just for the sake of being, I don't know, NICE! It just irks me is all. l=/



Wham! Bam! Thank you Ma'am. That's me! Neutral, optimistic, kind-hearted, selfless, indecisive and submissive. What about you guys? =/


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 27, 2012)

You know, I really don't know. Chances are I'd unintentionally flatter myself. So I'll just say I'm a pleb and be done with it.


----------



## Conker (Oct 27, 2012)

Well that would be telling now wouldn't it? :3c


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm nobody, just like everyone else


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 27, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You know, I really don't know. Chances are I'd unintentionally flatter myself. So I'll just say I'm a pleb and be done with it.



Nothing wrong with flattering ones self.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 27, 2012)

I am the alpha and the omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 27, 2012)

A finnish twat who thinks he's better than others for not drinking. Not to be misunderstood I was a absolutist, I enjoy the occasional drink every now and then. My goal just ain't getting drunk and doing stupid shit.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 27, 2012)

I think what's generally more interesting (or least has more interesting consequences) is to find out who other people think you are.  Because we all have high opinions of ourselves.  It's almost universal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I think what's generally more interesting (or least has more interesting consequences) is to find out who other people think you are.  Because we all have high opinions of ourselves.  It's almost universal.



Thankfully people don't seem to have any problem with telling me what they think of me. 

Friend: 'You're socially awkward you know,'
Me: '...erm, okay?'
Friend: 'I still like you but it's true; you are,'.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 27, 2012)

I am a college student, a believer in the post-racial society which is why my fursona is a different race than I am personally, and I am also a FurWarrior.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 27, 2012)

I am the night.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 27, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I am the night.



Such a bat.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 27, 2012)

:3


----------



## Icen (Oct 27, 2012)

Good question; one that I can't really answer unless I take all that I have learned about myself from my experiences and from what others have diagnosed about me. Here goes my rough analysis.

1. I can never be neutral on something I know enough about. If I don't know anything about a topic, I leave it alone. But if it's something I understand, know about or have experience with I ALWAYS have a passionate opinion that is often hard (or impossible) to sway.
2. I am a pessimist. The best it can get is I'm a realistic-pessimist. This is generally when it comes to my life, myself or my problems. With others I can be optimistic, but only realistically. The cup is always half empty in my eyes.
3. I am passionate. It kind of ties in with number one but I am a very passionate/compassionate person. I don't know where it comes from, to be perfectly honest. It ties in with my empathy, the fact that I'm a pacifist (aside from self defense of course) and a vegan/social justice individual.
4. I'm a doormat. Not so much anymore, as I have kicked the people out of my life that used me but my friends can generally walk all over me without so much as me lifting a finger to do anything about it.
5. I have impulsive emotions that I've been working to tame; they often conflict heavily with my pacifism. Especially anger.
6. I'm fast. I work fast, eat fast, run fast, get school projects done more quickly than other students, do more at my jobs because I am fast, talk fast, think fast, respond fast. My metabolism is also fast.
7. I'm loud. My sneezes, coughs, etc are loud, my voice is loud...but when I'm in rooms full of strange people I don't talk and keep my voice at a whisper.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 27, 2012)

Naturally I would start off by saying that I'm no good at describing myself on the spot, it's best to let people ask you particular questions about yourself and answer that way. =P

But I'd describe myself as passing between totally derpy, quiet and generally annoying, to violently sarcastic, confident and not a fun person to be with, depending on which way the mood swings. In person, I imagine that I come off as an awkward, shy shut-in to my family, considering that I don't talk to them. Though, then again, now I get the feeling that they feel I'm avoiding them, since I do get out, socialize, do my own thing etc. and I hope they're aware of why I don't talk to them.


I'm quiet, but I hate being that way, I wait for others to speak and let them fill the conversation (it doesn't work well), there's just nothing interesting that I can contribute, I never have anything to contribute to the conversation, so nobody converses with me as a result... so I get depressed because no one will talk to me. 
I do get depressive, thankfully not horribly depressive and for multiple reasons; Basically, my personalities have changed so dramatically over the years, going from a shut-in who was more than happy with that lifestyle, evolving into a reluctant shut-in, wondering how they ended up where they are (No social life, yet desperate for one, and no idea where to even start). After two years of living with the relics of a past personality, it gets pretty fucking boring. What's even worse is that I pass back into feeling contempt with this when feeling down. 
 I would say I'm pretty neutral also, I don't pick sides. I don't hate conflict (it's great entertainment), I just hate getting involved in it. But I do stand up for myself, I'm not one to sit there and take crap, if I'm not pleased with something, I'll most certainly make it known. But my reaction to a recent family death leaves me wondering if I'm far too neutral, there was hardly any reaction, that can't be right. 
I am horribly indecisive too, my decisions are often made rapidly to avoid spending 15 minutes trying to pick a choice (wouldn't advise it). I'm a bit of a reluctant person (or better put; Lazy), I'll sit there a bitch about an issue, yet make little attempt to change or fix it myself, unless it really pisses me off, then I'll complete it compulsively.
I like mystery, and I like being mysterious. I like leaving room for people to guess, let them figure me out rather than telling them who I am. 

 Oh, I'm gonna avoid rambling on (there's lots more that could be said about me, but I repeat my first sentence ;P), I'll finish with; I'm a bit of a moron (dumb blond, srsly)... sadly I can't deny that. But as far as medical records go, I'm in totally good health (you know, apart from obvious ectomorphism), and school grades tell me that I'm not totally retarded. 

Other than that, I just generally don't give a shit most of the time. I find things to fill the time, stuff like cleaning up the piles of crap my family leave and bitching at them for being impossible fucking disgusting. All of the above can vary greatly though, it just depends on which way the mood swings. 

I'm also boring if you hadn't guessed. >>


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 27, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I think what's generally more interesting (or least has more interesting consequences) is to find out who other people think you are.  Because we all have high opinions of ourselves.  It's almost universal.



Oddly enough I think I can pretty well imagine other people's opinions of me.


----------



## Percy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hmm.

I'm a good-natured, calm person. I'm one of the nicer people you'll know, I'm rarely ever pissed off.
I enjoy being by myself, but occasionally I enjoy talking to friends and other people I'm on speaking terms with.
I'm also very shy. I'm uncomfortable when I have to ask questions, for fear that it'd be a pointless, stupid question.
I can be weird sometimes.
I'm happy with my life, even if there some things I'd like to change. I'm almost never depressed.
I'm a furry.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm unstable. 

A waste of time and effort.

Easily manipulated.

Violent, perhaps psychopathic.

Annoying.

And not that bright.




Pretty much sums it up. And this is me when I'm not depressed.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm just a guy who likes to play guitar, listen to REALLY loud music, loves cars with a burning passion, owns way too many guns, likes reading comics, and loves to play video games.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 27, 2012)

Genius, billionaire, playboy, and philanthropist.


----------



## Kosdu (Oct 27, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Genius, billionaire, playboy, and philanthropist.




Cool story bro.


----------



## Ley (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm another fat, hispanic, curvy female on the internet that likes to pretend she's grown up, while she still has the heart of a little kid. But that last bit is unimportant, since she's a copy of thousands. 

I don't exactly think I'm a special snowflake, and questions like these bring out the cynical cunt that is me.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 27, 2012)

Nobody all that interesting.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 27, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Genius, billionaire, playboy, and philanthropist.



I thought you were going to quote Charles Manson...


----------



## Aetius (Oct 27, 2012)

That one guy who stares at you from his window shades at 2am.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a man of wealth and taste.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 27, 2012)

It's probably best if I discuss it with myself from time to time.

I have a problem with my identity.
I have always been a low-presence person. I was never praised or shunned, I'm not talented or skilled, and people only tell me I'm intelligent as to not hurt my feelings because I have nothing else to characterize myself. I was never really somebody. Years back, I used to dwell in roleplaying with others in order to fabricate myself some kind of identity, but that was never truly successful and I eventually ditched that hobby. Now that I look at it, I was always a loner, I always enjoyed being a loner, and I always enjoyed thinking about how lonely I am. Whether that was actual enjoyment or just a reminder to seek some attention from time to time, I can't tell.

I am always pessimistic. People call me a "downer" and a person who ruins the mood. I'm not a realist, but my negative thoughts are most likely more realistic that the optimistic people around me. I'm bound to fail with negative thoughts, though. Being optimistic and submerging yourself in lies may actually be the way to success I never took.

I'm not depressed or suicidal even though people call me that. I don't know whether to live a long life that I can't enjoy, or to retire early and sleep forever. That's most likely why people call me suicidal. 

My hobby is thinking. Thinking to myself, thinking about others, thinking about a possible future that will never happen, thinking about an impossible dream world, thinking about a conspiracy that's secretly behind my back. It's not that I enjoy doing that, but that's what I do the most. Certainly more than talking to others. When I speak with others, I try as much as I can to look at their faces and not anywhere else, but that doesn't always work for me. 



That's a short summary of myself for the next couple of months.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 27, 2012)

Just some dude on the internet.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 27, 2012)

I am a person trying to find a goal in his life and make others happy  the rest is in my fursona :3


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm the guy who compulsively tries to please everyone, only in the end I wind up pleasing no one.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 27, 2012)

Who am I? WHO AM I?  I'm not the Vindicator or the Victimizer or the Vaporizer or the Vibrator! I'm... 


[SIZE=+4] THE VIOLATOR!!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a guy whose main goal in life is simply to be happy and healthy. I do that by taking up hobbies that look fun and making the most out of my work. If I could go back in time and choose a career that was NOT technology related, I would. But what's done is done, and I was lucky enough to land a job that lets me travel regularly and I've requested Australia/New Zealand next simply for the awesome hiking opportunities. I also really want to go to Anthrocon next year, which I can't do if I'm thousands of miles away. :-x
I'm also pretty bad at striking up conversations with new people; something I developed back when I had low self esteem. But I'm working on it!


----------



## Ames (Oct 27, 2012)

I AM THE SHAZBOT


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm unpredictable, not a lick of logic in my head and chaotic neutral with a sprinkle of borderline psychopathic tendencies, pyro and extremely talkative and friendly towards people.


----------



## SonderDrache (Oct 27, 2012)

Let's see. I'm many things really. i'm very spiritual. I'm not Christian, more pagan if anythin. I'm a firm believer in faith and religion, and will defend all faiths. I feel religion is a beautiful thing, no matter the faith. That said, I'm a major critic of organized "religion." I feel they can be, at times, more about politics and in-fighting, than actual faith. I'll criticize those who call themselves religious, but don't truly follow the tenants of their faith (i.e., Christians who spread hate. Christianity is about love, and not judging others). 

I'm also a major geek and gamer. I'm a hardcore PC gamer, though also love my DS, 3DS, Wii, and 360. However, my greatest gaming love is the SNES, and Super Metroid. <3333 I'm a major geek and tech hound. I have multiple iPods, an iPad, and an Android smartphone (Motorola Triumph, running Cyanogen Mod 7). I'm very tech savvy, though I have friends who are far more tech savvy than me. I can run my way around Windows with ease, dig through the guts of it, and come out relatively unscathed. 

I'm an amateur photographer, growing better all the time. I love photo and video. I enjoy video editing, funny enough. I love taking photos of whatever I can (leading to almost 500gb worth of photos sitting on an external drive, lul). I have an special place in my heart for film. Shooting with film can be a wonderful experience, though those used to/spoiled by digital cameras will find it frustrating.

I'm love most forms of music, from punk, to dubstep, to classical, to pop. I'm not fond of rap, and quite detest most country. When country music gives you a song like "She thinks my tractor's sexy," all I can do is shake my head. Why country, why? Yes, that's a real song. Yes, it's meant to be serious. 

I love sci-fi. I love cyberpunk. Be it in games, movies, books, whatever. Huge cyberpunk lover. Also love all things horror, especially supernatural horror. I'm also quite an Otaku, loving manga and anime. I have a large, and ever growing anime collection.

Most importantly, to me, I'm gay. I'm also engaged to wonderful man, who I've been with for going on 5 years. I'm a proud gay man, though you wouldn't know it if you saw me, lul. No one who meets me, and doesn't know I'm gay, thinks I am, lul.

Finally, I can be VERY ranty, given the right subject. If something annoys me, I'll go off. This can be seen in some of my FA journal entries. I will not hesitate to attack those I feel deserve it. I'll offend anyone who has it coming. You do something wrong, you wrong someone, or fuck me, my mate, or one of our friends over, I'll attack you with all my gusto. Then I'll bring some friends in, to try my hardest to make your life hell. <3 I'm a sweet, friendly, if shy, guy. Just don't piss me off, ok?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 27, 2012)

I am one among many trying to do nothing more than survive and thrive.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 28, 2012)

Socially awkward, perpetually nervous, introvert.
....

Someone who knows so much about himself that it takes 15 minutes to come up with the first sentence.
.......

Narcissist at heart.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2012)

The descriptions people give seem polarised between very short comments and huge monsters. I'm not sure if the volume of the comment speaks more than reading it. x3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 28, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The descriptions people give seem polarised between very short comments and huge monsters. I'm not sure if the volume of the comment speaks more than reading it. x3



Some people just don't like talking about themselves. Perfectly natural, I suppose. Although I guess more thought ought to be put into these posts. =/


----------



## burakki (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm one of many ideals, who wants to the world to be a better place for everyone.

Someone who's occasionally lonely and unhappy, unable to fit in anywhere. The person that is unable to become close to any real friends or groups of people.

But oddly enough, I enjoy being alone most of the time and appreciate the peace of nobody else around me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 28, 2012)

A large number of us, myself included, are here, don't attribute a reason to ourselves being here and are pretty much waiting to dissapeare again- wondering if, in the obscurity of our numbers, we were ever really there at all.


----------



## badlands (Oct 28, 2012)

the quiet, awkward on in the corner.


----------



## Mittens (Oct 28, 2012)

I could spend hours thinking about this and still not come up with a decent answer so I'm just going to say: I really have no idea.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 28, 2012)

A badass


----------



## Saylor (Oct 28, 2012)

Alright I'll do a better description of myself.
I am a punk
a Rebel
loves to play guitar
has a firey obssession about cars
Has way too many guns
Really fun to be around
very sarcastic
loves sports
a hyper sugar fiend
tends to stay open minded, but I know what I truly believe in and will fight for my beliefs when it comes to this
loves cigars
loves to joke around
hates stupid people (I simply cannot stand being in the same room with most of the stupid people I meet)
doesn't care very much about politics 
hates people who just bitch about random shit around me
listens to music way too loud
listens to pretty much anything except Country music
doesn't care what people think about me if they come off as annoying bitches
and I don't like being told what to do by people who are just power-crazy lunatics.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 28, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Nothing wrong with flattering ones self.



Sure. Except when you've got no reason to. Then flattering yourself makes you look like an asshole worthy of multiple mushroom stamps. Pleb it is.


----------



## Rheumatism (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm a parasite with a messiah complex.  So I'm quite cliche.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm Birdetta, but most people call me Birdo.


----------



## badlands (Oct 28, 2012)

i'll do a more detailed one seeing as that's the done thing with these posts

i'm

often drunk
unappreciated and heavily lent on IRL
someone who spends too much time on the net
failed at collage
an old machinery nut
nearly deaf
useless at all academic type things, but point me at a piece of machinery and i can tear it down and put it back in no time
an off-roader
a metal head
and i have zero self confidence


right I'll stop whining now...


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Oct 28, 2012)

Lets see. 

I'd be...

A speed freak
Driver
Racer
Off roader
Builder
Business owner
Socially not awkward 
Talkative
High levels of confidence
Welder
Swimmer
Lean and slightly built
Shot the fuck out

If I had to say the most important thing people would label me as though, is content and happy. That's about it. And that's not how I realy view myself all though it's close, but what other people tell me how I am.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 28, 2012)

Well as my friends like to put it I live to please. I'll do anything to make sure my friends are happy and well balanced.

I'm an avid video game player and I love everything from casual games to hardcore RPGs

I don't really try to do much. Which is surprising in the fact I even get high A's in school. But, then again, it's only highschool. 

I don't really think I can do much and when I talk I stutter sometimes

Andddd  I'd be happy if I was a puppeteer, mascot, animator, or anything similar to that for a job.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm that guy in the corner...


----------



## Bir (Oct 28, 2012)

Who am I....

I am the friend who is always happy, always smiling , always understanding, always ready to give my sympathies, sitting in the background making jokes. I aspire to be beautiful and spiritual, natural and loving. 

I'm the lover who believes in "If a person is special, treat them special." Instead of "See ya" when I go to work, I say "I'm leaving for work, love. Have a wonderful day." Every day is beautiful to me, and I never forget to say "Goodnight" or "I love you." I believe in telling someone exactly what they mean to me, every single day. 

I don't get mad, ever. I don't believe in it. I believe in understanding human nature, and I don't judge, ever. I think the most interesting subject in the world is human nature. What is natural, what is, what will be... human. 

I don't have a religion. I pray, I say my thanks every thanksgiving, and I'm a good person who tries to make everyone's day better. Whatever religion is all about being a good person, a good lover, a good friend, a good citizen... that's me.

I have an extremely vibrant imagination, and I put every word everyone utters into a picture. That being said, it's easy to humor me, easy to make me laugh, easy to make me think, easy to make me depressed. My emotions aren't fragile, they're just sensitive. A small touch in one direction sends me flying that way at full speed. 

I am a caretaker. I will spend every moment of every day on someone else. If I ever go to school for something, it will likely be for medical care.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 29, 2012)

I consider myself to be an optimist on a terrible planet. I do not see humanity as being good, but i've met enough brilliant, benevolent individuals to believe that there is some hope for humanity. I believe that there is unrecognized genius in all societies, and I feel that my only goal in life is to help these individuals realize what beauty and creativity they really have. 

I believe that life is deterministic, and that everything is the result of one, long chain of events that has remained unbroken for billions of years. I know that this is my subjective perception of the world, but I feel that, by making people aware of the fact that their actions are influenced by hundreds of thousands of obscure factors and wills, that they will choose to change their perception of such things as to live life in a fashion that is good and fulfilling for them.

I believe that all people have a will to do good, but that there are billions of interpretations as to what good and evil are, and that all individuals are the only prophet of their personal religion or philosophy. 

I believe that individuality and individual will is far more important for men and women than collective identities and wills. 

I believe that all individuals are the only true owners of their own capital, and I believe that all capital gained by purposeful actions on the part of individuals is to be considered their own, and that possession of such things must be respected. I believe that all interactions and transactions of capital or goods or services must be completely voluntary. 

I believe that all individuals have a right to defend themselves and those who are close to them, and I feel that any act of defense is an act of affirming one's will, and I believe that all persons have the right to possess tools to defend themselves against those who seek to deprive them of their individuality, their life, or their property, since each of those things complement each other.

I am a 19 year old that has moved out with his girlfriend, and is proving that it is possible to live independently through his own labour, and i'm working to prove that it is possible to also receive an education in this country without putting myself in a situation where I become financially dependent on either the state or companies. I view student loans as being nothing more than an extension of serfdom or sharecropping into the 20th and 21st century.

I am an anti-marxist and an anti-fascist, as I believe that each system alienates humans from both their individuality and their humanity. 

I'm a techie, and a writer, and I keep a pen with a pad of paper with me at all times. I like old computers and old videogame consoles, and appreciate how games and applications on each have evolved over the years. I like art, and I like film. I deliver pizza, and actually like what i'm doing, even if I get to see the worst in people on a daily basis. 

I read alot. 

I am a Texan with a confusing ethnic background, but I like to read into my ancestry to figure out where i'm coming from, and why things turned out the way they did for every one of my family members. I have a strange last name, and come from a long line of families who only share their surnames with a few hundred or thousand other people in this country, and I have been taught to treat each person with the names like they are relatives. Both sides of my family are very clannish, with one half being small-town Okies and rumanichal rednecks, and the other half being a bunch of ass-backward Finns and Lapplanders in Minnesota and Michigan.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## JBCBlank (Oct 29, 2012)

I am Legion, for we are MANY!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I am Legion, for we are MANY!!!!



...Not sure if red dwarf reference?


----------



## JBCBlank (Oct 29, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> ...Not sure if red dwarf reference?


Ghost Rider actually.


----------



## badlands (Oct 29, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Ghost Rider actually.



actually its from the bible, i believe it was the response a demon gave when asked its name.


----------



## JBCBlank (Oct 29, 2012)

badlands said:


> actually its from the bible, i believe it was the response a demon gave when asked its name.



Too lazy to read bible. It might be in there, it would fit.

But basically all I'm saying is that, I am many, so I can't really tell any of you who I am, because there are too many that I would have to describe.


----------



## Kahoku (Oct 29, 2012)

I am the guy that you needed on a bad day to make your day brighter.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 30, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> I am Legion, for we are MANY!!!!



At least get the quote right. 

_My name is_ Legion, for we are many.


----------



## Bliss (Oct 30, 2012)

Ubek said:


> At least get the quote right.
> 
> _My name is_ Legion, for we are many.


Oh, _c'mon_.

One should most properly use KoinÄ“ Greek: Î›ÎµÎ³Îµá½¼Î½ á½„Î½Î¿Î¼á½± Î¼Î¿Î¹, á½…Ï„Î¹ Ï€Î¿Î»Î»Î¿á½· á¼ÏƒÎ¼ÎµÎ½.



JesusFish said:


> ... the other half being a bunch of ass-backward Finns ...


>:C


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 30, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> Oh, _c'mon_.
> 
> One should most properly use KoinÄ“ Greek: Î›ÎµÎ³Îµá½¼Î½ á½„Î½Î¿Î¼á½± Î¼Î¿Î¹, á½…Ï„Î¹ Ï€Î¿Î»Î»Î¿á½· á¼ÏƒÎ¼ÎµÎ½.
> 
> >:C



You've never had a conversation that lasted of nothing but 15 minutes of silence, followed by "Good talking with you."

And you don't have members of the CPUSA in your family, let alone one of its biggest leaders (Gus Hall).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I understand the question
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2ufC2OtH28
How about "What do you want?"


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 30, 2012)

badlands said:


> i'll do a more detailed one seeing as that's the done thing with these posts
> 
> i'm
> 
> ...


I think I love you


----------



## Aldino (Oct 30, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> indecisive and submissive.



I call bullshit :V


----------



## DurkHusky (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, I have never been able to do such a thing as to describe myself; no one has given me the opportunity too. Oh well, time to go for it!

A lot of the times I end up getting myself down from really over-thinking and over-analyzing everything.  The way I was brought up in a Christian school and Christian home, I feel I have a good stance on what is "good" or "bad." I try to respect everyone I know and just be that one guy that people like being around.  

I have always been very shy; always waited to talk until someone else did.  I have always wanted to be more open. Online, I tend to get carried away and have grown into a bad habit of getting real... "personal" with everyone I talk to, but in reality, I just follow quietly, being there for people when they need someone.

I guess there isn't much to say. I have always had to re-write who I am for my parents, family, and school. It seems that I have had to keep up an appearance to much that it has turned into what I am all the way through. Thankfully, some newly made friends have been able to break it and open me up a little bit. >.> Terrible babbling entry has been made.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 30, 2012)

Gibby I want to hug you :<


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 30, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I call bullshit :V



In IRL, no. It is indeed, NOT bullshit. For I am a very submissive person once you get to know me. Actually, I'm a lot more submissive than you are, Aldino. ^w^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm the husband of a beautiful Latina woman, I'm the father of four children, I'm the grandfather of three grandchildren, I'm a Guatemalan, and I'm a Mormon.


----------



## Lantern (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm just some high school student who has no life or identity because she's forever stuck at home in her room. I'm just the right age that I'm too old to NOT be out doing shit, but I'm still too young to do anything fun or by myself. So yay. My hobbies are looking at the internet and being a bitch on the internet. Occasionally pooping or eating or whatever people do.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 31, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> In IRL, no. It is indeed, NOT bullshit. For I am a very submissive person once you get to know me. Actually, I'm a lot more submissive than you are, Aldino. ^w^


I guess you're the one making sandwiches, then?


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2012)

I am an incredibly dominant and motivation-oriented person with several neurotic quirks with a talent for public speaking, and staff management professionally focused on dealing with high tension groups under scenarios with little give. My job has frequently been made difficult due to the fact I am the youngest staff in my position by 15 years. (the next youngest is 38) but over all I am satisfied. 

Socially I am less dominant, and more casual, and prone to being again quite neurotic, prone to living with only strong feelings but with a strong control of "What" I feel. Most of my friends are passive people by contrast and kinda rely on me to be the one to make direction (I plan things or they fail), and I tend to focus on dynamics of intense bravado or high passions. 

Romantically I am a fucking disaster. 

Online I tend to project various personas for the sake of self amusement.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 31, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I'm the husband of a beautiful Latina woman, I'm the father of four children, I'm the grandfather of three grandchildren, I'm a Guatemalan, and I'm a Mormon.


Wow you learn something new every day.  I honestly did not know this.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 31, 2012)

Cannon, were you aware I'm a transvestite who enjoys roleplaying as an internet troll for stimulation?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 31, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> I guess you're the one making sandwiches, then?



Whether I like it or not. ;_;


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 31, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Whether I like it or not. ;_;


 I like you now.


----------



## Vega (Nov 1, 2012)

That is an easy question, I'm a nobody with no talent/skill, intelligence, and personality.  :I


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm "that quiet guy."
A loner that enjoys company.
An obedient rule-breaker.
An occasionally cynical pessimistic optimist.
Good and evil.
And I can't keep this up for as long as I thought I could.

I detest being the "leader" of something. When it comes down to divvying up orders I start second-guessing myself and sweet fuckall gets done (usually someone else steps in before that, though).
I'm thoroughly indecisive. And so are my friends, so when we're playing D&D and it's time to figure out what we're eating, the group consensus is "I'm okay with anything" and it all grinds to a screeching halt.
I'm a nerd, I've been toying around with computers for the better part of 15 years now and building them for 7. Now I'm majoring in Computer Science with a focus on Networking. 
I'm a gearhead, we've got 6 cars at my house and all of them need some kind of work. The car I bought for $700 with 276k on it now has 288k on it and runs like a top.
I'm a musician. I spent 7 years in band at school, and during 6 of those I tried out the trombone, the clarinet, the flute and the french horn, but eventually always came back to the trumpet. For that last year I played the french horn and had a wonderful time with that. Now I've been working on learning to play the Violin/Fiddle and more recently an 80-year-old Italian Accordion I picked up on eBay for $80.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 1, 2012)

_Right now_ I'm very tempted to post 'who are you?' by the who.


----------



## Veovis (Nov 1, 2012)

Who am I? Just another fur who likes video games,playing my viola, reading and playing Dungeons and Dragons but mostly keeps to himself unless he has to go out to work which is often. I really prefer to stay indoors however...


----------



## Traven V (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a bit of a pessimist trying to be optimistic Easy going, fair, and good natured. I do things really fast, I usually fell like I don't have time to linger in one place, I hate bullies in any shape and form but don't mind a jest or laugh even if it's on me from time to time. 

Generally I'm nice to everyone I met and am genuine, always willing to help anyone in need but I can be quite selfish and isolate. Anyone I come across I constantly analyze and I am honest and I seek honest people, though behind a veil most just hide. I often over complicate things and worry about nonsense, I truly care for others and their feelings. I can be quite foolish and I think with my heart to much. I usually don't have much to say, small talk isn't one of my strong suits. I don't like being mean to other people online or offline unless they deserve it. I really don't have much else to say if you were to talk to me I would say much more.


----------

